# looking for 13 to 17 members to hunt in Warren Co.



## nuwapian (Nov 3, 2007)

I`m forming a club for a newly available lease in Warren Co.
yeah, the season is already in swing, but this property is "Hot" 

Need 13 to 17 guys (max ratio=54.88 acres per man)

This tract has just become available, and I currently have first shot @ it .
I have been given 2 weeks to form a club and lock in the lease or it`s going up
for option to another group that has expressed interest in it.

Its a 900+ acreage parcel (Borders former WMA Land)

The property backs up to the OgeeChee River and has creeks running through as well

planted pines, hardwood, fields, Good roads

Deer/Turkey/Hogs/signs of Gator/ducks/upland birds/small game & predators

makes for a perfect year round lease :

Camping, fishing, hunting, horse back & ATV riding etc...


I have been given permission to show the property this coming Sat & sun 
Nov. 10th and 11th

I will be meeting up with all interested @3pm sharp, on Sat. and on Sun. 
In the (Rocky Branch Baptist Church) parking Lot 
409 Sam Collins Road Warrenton (I WILL WAIT THERE TIL 3:30 NO LONGER) then all that are there @ that time will be taken in to look the place over

membership :
$600.yr 

please be ready to make commitment, 
first come first served on the openings

any one interested ? If so please get back to me 

I can also be reached @

smokehill@gmail.com


----------



## nuwapian (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been given permission to show the property this coming Sat & sun 
Nov. 10th and 11th

I will be meeting up with all interested @3pm sharp, on Sat. and on Sun. 
In the (Rocky Branch Baptist Church) parking Lot 
409 Sam Collins Road Warrenton (I WILL WAIT THERE TIL 3:30 NO LONGER) then all that are there @ that time will be taken in to look the place over

membership :
$600.yr 

please be ready to make commitment, 
first come first served on the openings

any one interested ? If so please get back to me 

I can also be reached @

smokehill@gmail.com


----------



## Model70 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Good luck*

You may also want to list your club here.  I have had several hits for our club from this site...

http://www.huntclublisting.com/


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 5, 2007)

*That propetry is right next to our lease*

That property is right next to our lease and people have been all over it this year hunting. Look for the dead deer they are throwing on the dirt road. Two last weekend and one the week before. Wish the poachers would stay out.
They are killing everything they see. Shots going off all day long. The game warder came to our property and checked my nephews gun for the correct number of bullets (he only had 4 in the gun). Made me wonder why he didn't try to catch the poachers on the next piece of land. Maybe he is just scared to approach poachers. But isn't that his job or am I missing something.


----------



## nuwapian (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you soooooo much for making me aware of that Rich.
If we do get the lease i will defntly be on the look out for them and make the club aware of what you just informed me of. again thanks


----------



## nuwapian (Nov 5, 2007)

*Hope this Helps with location*

Hopefully this map will help with locating the property.
The white area with all the number over it is the parcel

if you look at the very northenmost part of the parcel, the tip with the number on it.
thats the road the church we will meet up @ is on. Sam Collins rd.


----------



## 57bronco (Nov 25, 2007)

Did you get enough members?


----------



## lennyandmary (Dec 8, 2007)

very interested for two openings. Hope you are setting rules to follow. My home number is 7275445104


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 9, 2007)

Nuwaipan,
We met a few guys who leased the property next to ours and we jointly  put a new fence on the front of the entrance. No more poachers. From looking at the map you posted, you are further down the road than we are.
We also have two Cops in our club, which is great for keeping poachers off of our lease. And we have a few guys who go down and hunt during the week.


----------

